# [jquery] DIV automatisch aktualisieren



## newwarrior (1. März 2010)

Hi,

ich habe ein kleinen DIV.
Diesen möchte ich gerne mit jquery jede Sekunde automatisch aktualisieren.

Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## Maik (1. März 2010)

Hi,

http://api.jquery.com/category/ajax/ + setTimeout() bzw. setInterval()

mfg Maik


----------



## newwarrior (2. März 2010)

*[jquery] focus & Ende vom Div*

Hi,

ich habe folgendes JQuery Script, das mein Div aktualisiert:


```
var auto_refresh = setInterval(
function ()
{
    document.chat.text.focus();
$('#chat_refresh').load('tpl/gamepage/shoutbox.php');
}, 2500);
```

Leider klappt, der Focus nicht.
Meine Frage was muss ich wie ändern, dass er immer beim neuladen den foucs auf das form chat und in den input text setzt?

---

Wie kann ich es beim Reload machen, dass er immer zum Ende des Divs springt?
Habe ein Overflow:auto drinne, weil es ein Chat ist, doch wie kann ich es jetzt machen das er immer nach ganz unten gescrollt ist?

Danke


----------

